# ~$1000 budget. Need suggestions for a bike.



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm going to be getting a mountainbike in April, and my girlfriend wants to join me get a new one as well. She's 5'3, 150lbs and I'm trying to figure out what options she has. With that budget, I'm thinking either used or hardtail, is that about right? We live in UT. So lots of variety of trail. We'll mostly be riding mountain trails with both climbs and descents as well as the occasional trip to the desert. What are some good bikes to look at?

Thanks. I appreciate all your comments and suggestions.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Go to your local bike shops and start test riding bikes in your budgets. 
Also find out when demo rides will be available.


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, we're planning on doing that. I just was trying to get just kind of an idea what's available out there.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This site looks like a great way to start browsing: Mountain Bikes (MTB) | Compare Components, Suspension, and Gearing You can slide the budget bars to your price range, pick 26 or 29, etc.

The bike mags usually do reviews of the new models at various price points at this time of year too.


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

Giant rainer 29 in a small.

Done.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

mjs1231 said:


> Giant rainer 29 in a small.
> 
> Done.


Let me guess, you have a Giant Rainier? lol


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

mjs1231 said:


> Giant rainer 29 in a small.
> 
> Done.


Didn't Giant discontinue the Ranier?

Anyways a Giant Talon W or not would be a great option.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Also...a little over your budget by about $150...if your ok with a wrench the Airborne Goblin would be a great choice too.


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

Metalhack said:


> Also...a little over your budget by about $150...if your ok with a wrench the Airborne Goblin would be a great choice too.


Dont own a giant, never have. Saw one on ebay when looking for a bike for my girl. Look like a good bike for her. Think it was a 2011. For 600.00

just thought it was a good buy. She didnt care about specs. Just as long as she could look cool and keep up.

I ended up rebuilding a old bike with x4 comps.

I may end up buying the exact one for her soon. Just dont know how much dough i have to work with.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Two years ago I bought my girlfriend a FS Giant Yukon. Her background was distance running and she was brand new to mountain biking. She loves the bike. Over the last year she has gotten into racing and she is doing exceptionally well. I have upgraded the fork and the drive train (Recon, XT). I tried to get her to consider another bike but she won't hear of it. I think it is a fantastic buy for $950. Just a consideration.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

For that budget. Stretch to airborne or motobecane reba equipped bike. Upgrading fork and components are very expensive after the fact



sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

I recommend looking used if you really want to stay under $1000. I got a Giant Anthem XW women's FS for $800 on Craigslist last year. Awesome deal just because the original owner crashed and broke an elbow and was too scared to ride anymore! 

I had a $1000 budget and I was looking at new hardtails and Airborne bikes, but ended up deciding used was the way to go. The airborne bikes were super heavy (my Anthem weighs 25 lbs, Airborne FS was close to 34 lbs if I remember right?) and I didn't want to haul all that weight up the hills here in CO. And it's rocky here, so I'm happier on a FS.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

mjs1231 said:


> Giant rainer 29 in a small.
> 
> Done.


I have a '12 Giant Rainier... it was my starter bike, and within two months I wanted something else. I found the build quality to be cheapy, especially the damn seat post. And I'm either super woman, or the chainrings bend just a wee bit too easy. And yikes, my medium came in at 32 pounds. Hike a biking that beast is tiring for my chicken arms.

However, I still have it as my "beater bike" (aka for rides where I'm too scared I'll scratch my pretty carbon bike) and still enjoy it. It has it's time and purpose, and definitely is a good bike, despite its flaws. I do believe its discontinued, but I'm sure there's some used ones floating around for decent prices!


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

stacers said:


> I recommend looking used if you really want to stay under $1000. I got a Giant Anthem XW women's FS for $800 on Craigslist last year. Awesome deal just because the original owner crashed and broke an elbow and was too scared to ride anymore!
> 
> I had a $1000 budget and I was looking at new hardtails and Airborne bikes, but ended up deciding used was the way to go. The airborne bikes were super heavy (my Anthem weighs 25 lbs, Airborne FS was close to 34 lbs if I remember right?) and I didn't want to haul all that weight up the hills here in CO. And it's rocky here, so I'm happier on a FS.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Those first-gen Airborne FS bikes (the Zeppelin models) were heavy-ish, but most of that was in the wheels/tires used to make a $699 FS bike equipped with X9. We don't make those bikes anymore and the current crop of Airborne product is super competitive in regards to weight when compared to bikes of equal or higher cost.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

BigDaddyFlyer said:


> We don't make those bikes anymore and the current crop of Airborne product is super competitive in regards to weight when compared to bikes of equal or higher cost.


Good to know - I'll be sure to check them out next time I'm in the market for a new bike


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

sooshee said:


> I have a '12 Giant Rainier...


Hi sooshee, so do you think this bike is a good value for a noob rider?

The lbs has this bike on sale in my size for 600+. I tried it out and it fits me well. I am 5"3ish, 106lbs, pretty athletic and would like to get my first 29er mtb. I've ridden roadies, bmxs and until recently picked up mountain biking on trails with a 90's fisher size 17". This was my bf's old bike that I inherited when I decided to join him biking. After I've tried it for a few months I am now ready to take the leap and get my own. I've tested out other wds bikes, Trek Cali, Specilaized Mykas, REI Novara Madrona, Religh Eva Comp etc. The women's fit is nice and feels comfortable but I doubt if these women specific designed bikes will keep up in the long run. I am definitely looking for something simple-- not flashy, no bells and whistles necessary. Hence, I am looking to try out Surly Ogres/Karate Monkey and the Redline Monocog in the smallest possible size. Something about the simplicity of the design of these bikes appeals to me but I do not know anything about them other than what I've already researched on the web.

Any of you guys tried these bikes? Any other suggestions?


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

And oh... would you suggest a suspension bike (hard tail/xt) for a girl that is just learning to mtb vs. a rigid bike? I remember riding my brother's old shiny stainless steel redline bmx in the boondocks over logs and other obstacles and this thing worked well single speed with it's heavy bombproof front fork.


----------

